# Fuel Filter?



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I have thought that changing my fuel filter may help cause Im not getting very good gas mileage. And its not my foot. 
Just wondering if I could get one at autozone (ect.) or if I would be better off going to the nissan dealership. The reason I ask is because on SE-R.net they say "(NOTE: Do not use a synthetic resinous fuel filter)." I am no car genious and have no clue what this means. Any help would be appreciated.

Oh yeah, Is it as easy as it looks? Or am I missing something.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Use only nissan oem fuel filters they are the best imo. Also you may want to replace your 02 sensor if you want your gas milage to improve. I replaced my 02 sensor a couple weeks ago, and my milage went up from 200-250 to 275-325 miles on a tank of gas...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

the o2 sensor was replaced about 8K miles ago. How often should it be changed? And Im guessing to get a Nissan fuel filter I would have to go to the dealership.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> *the o2 sensor was replaced about 8K miles ago. How often should it be changed? And Im guessing to get a Nissan fuel filter I would have to go to the dealership. *


Change O2 every 50k miles...kesi24


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well if you don't wanna drive to the dealer, you can pickup a Purolator fuel filter at autozone or advance auto parts their pretty good too...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Is there a difference between the filter for 1.6 and the 2.0? Anybody know what a synthetic resinous fuel filter is?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Get the metal filter, the plastic ones can get brittle and crack later on.  Never had it happen to me but certainly don't want it to.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Do you have a choice? Ive never seen a plastic one before.

But is it as easy as it looks?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It depends on what brand it is. I bought one for my '93 XE and it was plastic. It's easy to put in. Pull the fuel pump fuse and start the car and let it run until it dies. Then crank the starter a couple times to release the remaining line pressure. Stick the fuse back in and go swap out the filter. The only thing I had a problem with was that my hoses were like vulcanized to the damn thing so I had to cut them off which made my lines a bit tougher to get on to the new filter since there was less slack. Make sure you put the thing in the right way, never fucked that up myself but it's a easy mistake to make.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

the one in my car says out on the top of it, so hopefully any other ones would too. Hopefully.

I havent looked yet, but the diagram on the inside of the fuse panel says which one is the right fuse doesnt it?

Is there is a difference between the filter for the GA16 and SR20? I guess the autozone computers would know about a 2.0l sentra.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, it's the third one down on the left column of fuses on the fuse block, 15A. I don't think they're any different, but they'll still ask you what engine it is, shit half the time they ask you unrelated shit like if it has ABS or not.  Did you say O'Reilly's? I'd stay away from those morons, I only to to Advance Auto Parts and Napa anymore, they not only sell better stuff at a better price, but the guys they have working their tend to be more knowledgeable. My bad, not O'Reilly's, Autozone is ok as well, they'll do in a pinch. Napa usually has shit in stock, at least at their main warehouse, and when you want driveshafts the same day, you gotta have them. I ordered some from autozone once and they apparently got them in and didn't call me and when I didn't magically appear to pick them up they sent them back. So needless to say that didn't leave a good impression on me.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

If your cars been sitting for a while you wont have to pull the fuse out i never do. I just unscrew the gas cap to vent the pressure, and i put a dab of vasaline on each side of the nipples on the filter. This makes it much easier to remove the next time around. BTW the nissan and purolator filters are both metal...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Yeah, it's the third one down on the left column of fuses on the fuse block, 15A. *


I thought it was the fourth one.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's the third one down on mine.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

*Fuel Filter Removal*

I replaced the filters on both Sentra's with a Fram from Wal-Mart. It's identical to the stock design except it has a plastic top which makes for easier future hose removal, so unlike what *toolapcfan* said:


toolapcfan said:


> ...The only thing I had a problem with was that my hoses were like vulcanized to the damn thing so I had to cut them off which made my lines a bit tougher to get on to the new filter since there was less slack...


there should be no hose cutting required, I'll let you know in 60K Km's. 

I could have cut them, but I like knowing what came with my car is still attached and I didn't like the idea of shorter hoses. Of course, when I changed the filters it was always cold or dark out which made things harder. I tried twisting, bending and pulling the hoses, starting with the top, in every direction with little progress. What I decided to do was wedge a 8mm wrench, I believe, between the hose and the filter top. The wrench opening is large enough to fit around the filter outlet yet small enough to fit under the hose and remain there. Forcing the wrench under the hose using a leverage action it slowly began to move. More twisting and pulling probably helped the progression. Once I had the hose far enough off I used another similar sized wrench, using both together(one stacked on top of the other), with of course more pulling and twisting, until the hose came free. Perhaps a heat gun would have helped. I used the wrench technique [**_now patented by me so please ask for permission first_] on the bottom hose, as well, to start but it was much easier to disconnect so most of the removal involved pulling and twisting.

Before removing the bottom hose, tip the filter and drain any remaining gas into a container and have plenty of rags around for fast clean up.
Note: don't store the rags inside incase of instantaneous combustion.

- Greg


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

use a 1991 300zx twin turbo fuel filter, I don't care if its nissan or fram, just get it, you won't be sorry. I wasn't, I got 4 mpg more


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I can't see how a fuel filter would get you better mileage but, what the hell I'll try it.



> What I decided to do was wedge a 8mm wrench, I believe, between the hose and the filter top.


I tried that as well, after I got the filter out, having cut the hoses, I still couldn't get them off, and when I did there were little pieces of the hose still stuck on the nipple that wouldn't come off without a razor blade scraping them off. I'm telling ya, it was a SOB getting those hoses off.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah you are not kidding it took me two hours at lunch to get those Sob's off.... what a bitch.... I took a wrench and "wiggle,twist" bam it cam off with no damage to the hose... but I never had such a hard time doing something so simple before


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

_"...I never had such a hard time doing something so simple before  " _

It's actually funny because I know exactly how you feel. I must have been at it for two hours myself but atleast they go on much easier than they come off. At least the wrench technique works for some people, sorry to hear you had such trouble *toolapcfan*. Thankfully I have this task out of my way with about 50 more to tackle over the next year or so.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *use a 1991 300zx twin turbo fuel filter, I don't care if its nissan or fram, just get it, you won't be sorry. I wasn't, I got 4 mpg more *


where was this message last night? I already did it! 
I didnt realize that something like this would work. Anybody else done/heard of this?

But I had no problems other than what you said about not being able to get the hoses off. I just cut the top one and that allowed me to twist the f*cking thing off the bottom hose. ARGH! it was aggrivating. I almost took my STB off so I could get to it better. 

After I did get it off (and let the fuel drain out of it) I chucked it into the field behind my house. I never want to see that damn thing again. God forgive me for trashing the environment.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I said fuck it after 5 minutes a just cut it. I'm not one for any kind of confrontation, especially from my car.  I'm also interested in weather or not this 300Z filter thing works too, anybody else out there done this?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *I said fuck it after 5 minutes a just cut it. I'm not one for any kind of confrontation, especially from my car.  I'm also interested in weather or not this 300Z filter thing works too, anybody else out there done this? *


me too, i need a new filter in 3K miles,
always used the ga16de oem, but if the TT Z improves anythin...i might be interested


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, it works, it does, my hoses were tough to come off but I pulled really hard and they came off , trust me fellaz we central valley guys all run 300zx twin turbo fuel filters 

edit.

Forgot to mention if any of you try to take off yoru fuel filter for the first time, yeah its full of gas, so put something under your car to let the gas leak into, also dont' get afraid when it takes a while to start your car up, the fuel filter has to fill up before you get gas


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

I have the 300ZX filter...It works just fine. Dont think that it makes your car faster or anything though...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

so how is it better than normal ga16de filter?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I don't understand either.... all it does is filter the fuel ...
I don't see it doing anything else... I don't think it flows more fuel or I could be wrong... Please somone explain to me the point ...

Rob


----------

